# Is it me or are there too many "Gorgeous Dog(s)" here.



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope I'm not being cynical or too negative. But every post I see in "Pictures Pictures Pictures", or any other brag type threads, are people commenting "Beautiful" or "Gorgeous Dog". I understand people like being supportive but some dogs here I don't think look all that special. Most mainly average and some boarder line dessert fox with their ears. Maybe It's that I have a different aesthetic than others or that I'm just not one to wildly praise something when I don't genuinely believe it to be true.

And no, I don't think my dog is all that great looking, I think he's an average looking shepherd. Yes I'm happy with him but there are plenty of shepherds I find more attractive. So It's not that I'm biased just for myself. 

Anyway, does anyone have these same thoughts, that there's too much (do you know what that term means? If so, review board rules. If not, google it.) going on in some of the threads?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

To be honest, I think the breed itself is incredibly beautiful so I rarely find a GSD "ugly" as long as they look standard. There are GSDs I find to be utterly stunning, but I don't lie when I compliment someones dogs. I genuinely believe all German Shepherds are beautiful, with the rare exception. In that case, I usually don't comment at all and if I do I compliment something else about them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think all dogs are beautiful. I don't care about standards and that stuff, they are beautiful creatures period.


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

WW is absolutely right. I see so many GSDs in my travels that I think i have adopted their twin. They are all so beautiful and individuals. (Terms were edited) is surely offensive to a lot on the forum, but I see your point.

Fact of the matter is, yes. They all look the same in their variants. In the end, they are individuals...we admire the breed for all their worth. AS WW stated. There aren't too many gorgeous dogs...there are A LOT of gorgeous dogs. Be proud of your GSD no matter what they look like. They don't look at you and say, "You have an egg head"


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

and i forgot...p.s. - beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I think all dogs are beautiful. I don't care about standards and that stuff, they are beautiful creatures period.


Enough said.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I think all dogs are beautiful. I don't care about standards and that stuff, they are beautiful creatures period.


I understand that and with what WW said, "...the breed itself is incredibly beautiful..." But if all that's the case aren't all the comments redundant and unnecessary? 

Maybe I just don't believe in trying to make any average thing out to more than what it is or becoming overly impressed with something average. Perhaps I am abnormal in that regard here.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Everyone thinks that their dog is special, beautiful and unique because they are. If someone posts asking for critique on conformation--that's the time to mention faults.

A German Shepherd forum would tend to be enthusiastic about German Shepherds. A lot of new people post pictures of their dogs and it would be a real downer to start a conversation by saying things like "bat ears" or "funny nose".


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc looks like he has a huge overbite in my avatar. It's cause he's chewing a sand dollar.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sagan said:


> I understand that and with what WW said, "...the breed itself is incredibly beautiful..." But if all that's the case aren't all the comments redundant and unnecessary?
> 
> Maybe I just don't believe in trying to make any average thing out to more than what it is or becoming overly impressed with something average. Perhaps I am abnormal in that regard here.


I think people here are just crazy about their dogs and love to show them off  I love to see pictures of GSDs! Redundant or not I think it's great people have someplace to go picture crazy and share their dogs with other people who love the breed. I'll say it til I'm blue in the face, all GSDs are gorgeous, including mine!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I think 80% of human babies look like gross little aliens, but their parents will talk on and on about how beautiful they are. I don't care, it doesn't affect me any. If you don't think someone's dog is the beautiful creature they think it is, don't say anything. Don't go in the Pictures, Pictures Pictures forum. No one is forcing you to call their dog beautiful, so what is the point of making such a thread?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

People posting in Pictures are sharing their dog and its antics. They aren't asking if it matches the breed standard. They are showing a member of their family and it should be treated as such. There is always something nice to say, even if you don't particularly care for the 'look'. It's about being respectful of someone's feelings about something they love. Just don't post if you can't do that. *shrug*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think my GSD is gorgeous and I've heard the same thing from people all the time whether it's my friends, family, my mom's customers, co workers or random strangers so I believe it! :wub:

I am not a big fan of white GSDs or black/tan GSDs, it doesn't mean they are not attractive it just means that I am not attracted to them. 

I really only like sables, blacks, bicolors and the dark black/reds.

I will only comment on a dog/puppy photo if I find the dog attractive.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MiaMoo said:


> *I think 80% of human babies look like gross little aliens, but their parents will talk on and on about how beautiful they are. I don't care, it doesn't affect me any.* If you don't think someone's dog is the beautiful creature they think it is, don't say anything. Don't go in the Pictures, Pictures Pictures forum. No one is forcing you to call their dog beautiful, so what is the point of making such a thread?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree, especially with the bolded part! haha! :laugh:


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

In the world we live in today...what in the world is wrong with having one little aspect of one little forum where everything is positive and complimentary? I think my dog looks like a prototype GSD and that is exactly why he is beautiful. There are some on here that are obviously waaaay beyond prototype and they are the ones I will call stunning or gorgeous.

Be Happy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It's not what is on the outside but the inside, GSD's have amazing souls. The intelligence shows in their expression


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> It's not what is on the outside but the inside, GSD's have amazing souls. The intelligence shows in their expression


Thank you, I was trying to say that without being a jerk. I know what lies inside of a GSD and that alone makes them radiant wonderful things.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

People share photos because they're proud of their dogs, it's rather rude to just focus on the faults rather then just say "nice looking dog" or "I really love his colouring" or other compliments. 

You know that saying, if you can't say nothing nice then say nothing at all?

There's no reason to critique or put down a dog simply because the owner shared a photo or two. I agree the critique my dog section is for that, not the pictures section


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

llombardo said:


> I think all dogs are beautiful. I don't care about standards and that stuff, they are beautiful creatures period.


All my dogs are beautiful to me! As well as everyone else who loves their dog enough to post and brag to show off their pup.

Not the same as meeting a specific standard or precise 'look'.

But if I owned a Beagle, it won't look like a GSD, that won't look like a Lab, or a Poodle. But that won't mean they are all BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!

Those that DO care specifically about the GSD look can post in a specific site where people can say the good and bad SPECIFICALLY structurally and according to the breed standard (btw, dog may still be beautiful, just not 'correct'). Click here ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/

:wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

meh...


As if there isn't _enough circle jerking negativity_ going around in this world.




Sagan said:


> I hope I'm not being cynical or too negative. But every post I see in "Pictures Pictures Pictures", or any other brag type threads, are people commenting "Beautiful" or "Gorgeous Dog". I understand people like being supportive but some dogs here I don't think look all that special. Most mainly average and some boarder line dessert fox with their ears. Maybe It's that I have a different aesthetic than others or that I'm just not one to wildly praise something when I don't genuinely believe it to be true.
> 
> And no, I don't think my dog is all that great looking, I think he's an average looking shepherd. Yes I'm happy with him but there are plenty of shepherds I find more attractive. So It's not that I'm biased just for myself.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have these same thoughts, that ?


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

If you're tired of reading the same redundant comments, then the easy solution is: don't read them. You can easily scroll through the threads to find just the pics and look at them if that's all you're interested in doing (which I fully admit to doing on several occasions - sometimes I just want to look at the pretty pictures and not have to think and respond to posts lol). No need to get your undies in a twist over people feeling the need to or wanting to compliment someone else's dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sagan said:


> I hope I'm not being cynical or too negative. But every post I see in "Pictures Pictures Pictures", or any other brag type threads, are people commenting "Beautiful" or "Gorgeous Dog". I understand people like being supportive but some dogs here I don't think look all that special.?


Some of us think all Shepherds are beautiful or gorgeous. Some of us including me thing all dogs are Gorgeous. There are no ugly dogs only ugly people.


As I've read through the rest of this thread I had to edit this to say that I think all babies are beautiful too.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Sagan said:


> I hope I'm not being cynical or too negative. But every post I see in "Pictures Pictures Pictures", or any other brag type threads, are people commenting "Beautiful" or "Gorgeous Dog". I understand people like being supportive but some dogs here I don't think look all that special.* Most mainly average* and some boarder line dessert fox with their ears. Maybe It's that I have a different aesthetic than others or that I'm just not one to wildly praise something when I don't genuinely believe it to be true.
> 
> And no, I don't think my dog is all that great looking, I think he's an average looking shepherd. Yes I'm happy with him but there are plenty of shepherds I find more attractive. So It's not that I'm biased just for myself.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have these same thoughts, that there's too much (do you know what that term means? If so, review board rules. If not, google it.) going on in some of the threads?



I think the average GSD is beautiful. I do genuinely mean it when I compliment a dog. If you don't like a dog that's fine but why be bothered by other people complimenting it?


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I better understand now. I try more to use this forum to find helpful information specific to the breed and with using the "new posts" function a lot of the results I find are not that. I guess I just have to be more selective with my browsing here and better avoid what I find as repetitive posts/threads.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm pretty picky about my GSDs but always appreciate a healthy, well loved GSD. You can tell a dog that is happy in a healthy home even if it's not my cup of tea, aesthetically.

And yeah, I love this little gremlin so I can't really talk when it comes to looks, lol!!! so-ugly-its-cute?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Not ugly! I love his white points. I think his coloring is bold and striking .. so nyah.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

If you don't like looking at what you consider looking at average pictures of GSD's then please move on and don't look at them in the first place.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

i agree with others. If to you, a lot of the dogs on this forum are average looking then thats your own opinion and no one is forcing you to look. But what made you think that making a thread would change anything...people on here love their gsds...this is a gsd forum so you will see lots of different gsds from all the different lines. They may not be gorgeous to you but to their owners and the people who respond, they are the ones that do think they are gorgeous---someone already said this i think but Ill say it again..BEAUTY IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER....


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i'm going to guess that sagan is a guy and that 90% of the replies from this thread are from women. this forum is made up mostly of women. guys dont sit around in a circle and gush about OMG that dog is soooo cute!

a dog doesnt have to have dark pigmentation to be impressive and beautiful. some pics of a dogs expression are really great or the scenery is really great. but at the same time i do find it annoying when someone posts a pic of a washed out normal looking dog and gush over it. theres one right now of "i cant get over how beautiful he is" or whatever and it was just pictures of a dog sitting there. guys find it annoying. girls find it cute.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

IMO some people just need to grow up, work on their manners, and not worry about who thinks what is beatiful... its their opinion and whatever one thinks won't be changed by this thread. Makes me wonder if their dog has ever been complimented 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a BYB bitch who is a walking example of poor conformation. Doesn't stop her from being beautiful. :wub:


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

shugarhey said:


> Makes me wonder if their dog has ever been complimented


lol since you wanna go there i'd say that the complete opposite is more reasonable. people whos dogs get complimented in person dont need to go post pics on a forum to fish for compliments from complete strangers 

i understand everyone is proud of their dogs and want to share it with the world but at least post your dog in a candid moment or at the grand canyon or on a surf board or licking a baby or with you at the golf range or laying next to you relaxing on a beach. something picture frame worthy. a picture of a dog just sitting staring at the camera or laying down is just unimaginative and boring. but like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


 wow, well at least you know what forum to avoid now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> but like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


Why, yes, yes it is. 
No men allowed.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> lol since you wanna go there i'd say that the complete opposite is more reasonable. people whos dogs get complimented in person dont need to go post pics on a forum to fish for compliments from complete strangers
> 
> i understand everyone is proud of their dogs and want to share it with the world but at least post your dog in a candid moment or at the grand canyon or on a surf board or licking a baby or with you at the golf range or laying next to you relaxing on a beach. something picture frame worthy. a picture of a dog just sitting staring at the camera or laying down is just unimaginative and boring. but like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


Well ma'am.. looks like ur in the right place, enjoy! O

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

except brembo cause he was nice


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> And yeah, I love this little gremlin so I can't really talk when it comes to looks, lol!!! so-ugly-its-cute?


That is definitely not an ugly dog. I'll find you an ugly dog.:wild:


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

If you want to judge a dog on everything faulty about it, go to the "critique my gsd" section of the forum. Nobody in the pictures section is asking for opinions, yet I guess some people have to give them. I love my dog, everything about him. His coloring, his personality, but that doesn't mean you will. Respect people and their family members that happen to be their fur-babys in this case. I personally only comment on dogs that I think are beautiful, and I've done it to all types of gsds posted here- even some with soft ears. 
Note that nothing in this comment was supposed to be rude- I'm not the best at wording things. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly I think almost every GSD, and most dogs in general are a complete knockout, haha. I'm always checking out the dogs in my neighborhood too! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

All dogs are equal, some are just more equal than others LoL! I love to look at dog photos, but I won't gush or call a dog beautiful unless I think it is, I'm the same way with horses , I love to look at horse photos but there are few horses that I will comment on unless I find them gorgeous, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy looking at the pictures, I'm just very picky in my likes of both dogs and horses.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Liesje said:


> And yeah, I love this little gremlin so I can't really talk when it comes to looks, lol!!! so-ugly-its-cute?


Hehe your dog kinda reminds me of my previous dog Pooch the terrier mix.

I had people comment how cute he was but also some people calling him ugly or "ugly-cute" and I've said "he's so ugly he's cute" myself about him with his bat ears, bulldog stance and underbite. :laugh:


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would have to agree with what has been said, I have never seen a GSD that I didn't think was beautiful. I take it one step further because I have never seen any dog that I didn't think was attractive (beautiful, handsome, or cute). I guess I am just a sucker for a fur face!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So now we know that if we post a picture and we don't get a lot of replies, our GSD is ugly. :wild: 
Hans must be a dog… Wait! He is!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Sagan said:


> I hope I'm not being cynical or too negative. But every post I see in "Pictures Pictures Pictures", or any other brag type threads, are people commenting "Beautiful" or "Gorgeous Dog". I understand people like being supportive but some dogs here I don't think look all that special. Most mainly average and some boarder line dessert fox with their ears. Maybe It's that I have a different aesthetic than others or that I'm just not one to wildly praise something when I don't genuinely believe it to be true.
> 
> And no, I don't think my dog is all that great looking, I think he's an average looking shepherd. Yes I'm happy with him but there are plenty of shepherds I find more attractive. So It's not that I'm biased just for myself.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have these same thoughts, that there's too much (do you know what that term means? If so, review board rules. If not, google it.) going on in some of the threads?


Here's my take on it: we all love our GSD's and we all think our dog(s) are beautiful. But mostly I think you are missing a key point I think most here would agree on (anyone correct me if I'm wrong). When a member posts pictures it's because they want to share a bit of their dog with all the members. Yes we want to brag. We want everyone to see the 4 legged love of our lives. The little or big beasts that gives us so much joy. As members we want the poster to know we saw their post. That their post and sharing didn't go unnoticed. We are being supportive and polite and sharing in the posters excitement and love for their dog. How cold it would be to post pictures and have no one reply. And yes, we can choose not to reply or reply ""nice average dog"...but those of us who reply and say your puppy/dog is cute; gorgeous; beautiful...well we mean it.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a few very ugly and boring pic of my boy staring at the camera with a horrible background of original hardwood floors 

Crooked eared 18 week old pup.



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's one of mine with the unoriginal background of grass.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is my _gorgeous_ guy, even if he does have a few loose screws  Knowing what he came from to what he is today, makes him even more gorgeouser (new word? lol) to me anyway.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

boomer11 said:


> but like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


Gee, condescending much?  

(psst: My dogs are GORGEOUS!!! )


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Gee, condescending much?
> 
> (psst: My dogs are GORGEOUS!!! )


I know!! We need to get a picture of our gorgeous dogs and gorgeous shoes together!!!

.....but my dog will probably eat my shoes. He's teething...lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

trcy said:


> I know!! We need to get a picture of our gorgeous dogs and gorgeous shoes together!!!
> 
> .....but my dog will probably eat my shoes. He's teething...lol


 
They would definitely be together then! :laugh:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd love to see the original post of this thread put on a parenting forum only the word "child(ren)" in place of "dog(s)". I imagine that would be quite an amusing thread.

But OP, keep in mind you are on a forum for german shepherd owners. Most people here think all german shepherds are gorgeous. I doubt people would own this breed if they thought most of them were ugly or just average looking dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't realize there was a problem telling people that you think their dogs are gorgeous. I will say it less now....I guess


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

boomer11 said:


> i'm going to guess that sagan is a guy and that 90% of the replies from this thread are from women. this forum is made up mostly of women. guys dont sit around in a circle and gush about OMG that dog is soooo cute!





boomer11 said:


> like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes




Actually I'm a member of another forum that is mostly males who are members, and those guys post plenty of "look at my dog/cat" photos in the "pets" section of the forum. They also get plenty of replies about how gorgeous/cute/handsome they are.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> Hehe your dog kinda reminds me of my previous dog Pooch the terrier mix.
> 
> I had people comment how cute he was but also some people calling him ugly or "ugly-cute" and I've said "he's so ugly he's cute" myself about him with his bat ears, bulldog stance and underbite. :laugh:


Omg that face! I love it! My friends say Xena is ugly. Here is my ugly dog and my GSD not doing anything photo worthy:


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i think all dogs are awesome and its good that an owner is proud of their dog and wants to share it with the world. but there are a million black and tan german shepherds out there. if you want to really showcase your dog then show something imaginative and original. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/350465-fall-pics-lots-pics.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/348610-give-hay-bale-hug.html

im partial to sables since i own one but who wouldnt love pics like these? you could put any type of dog in these pics and it would be awesome. these pics took time and effort and are truly worth sharing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sagan, I sometimes see things the way you do when I look at pictures, pictures, pictures.

Sometimes its not the dog that is lacking in beauty but the photographer or the camera equipment has deficits. My husband bought me a pocket Nikon with the best intentions thinking it would not get in the way when we all go hiking. However it is a terrible camera for action shots in low light at sunrise or sunset or under the redwoods. So many blurs. I know some pictures I've posted here just don't show the aesthetics the way my human eye saw the image.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> i'm going to guess that sagan is a guy and that 90% of the replies from this thread are from women. this forum is made up mostly of women. guys dont sit around in a circle and gush about OMG that dog is soooo cute!
> 
> a dog doesnt have to have dark pigmentation to be impressive and beautiful. some pics of a dogs expression are really great or the scenery is really great. but at the same time i do find it annoying when someone posts a pic of a washed out normal looking dog and gush over it. theres one right now of "i cant get over how beautiful he is" or whatever and it was just pictures of a dog sitting there. guys find it annoying. girls find it cute.


That thread you speak of is actually mine and of my dog maxx... And those pictures were actually just showing how pretty he sits, and how big he is getting. Considering he is my first gsd and some people have seen maxx since he was 8 weeks old on here. ( I personally like to see them grow up and how much they change ) i think that every one is beautiful!! He's just like another child to me. 

But frankly since they were just "a dog sitting there" I'm glad that you remembered them enough to put them in your post  if I don't get any comments on there it doesn't bother me any, I don't post to get compliments, i just like to share them. 

But this one is my favorite!! Don't mind him just sitting there  












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> i think all dogs are awesome and its good that an owner is proud of their dog and wants to share it with the world. but there are a million black and tan german shepherds out there. if you want to really showcase your dog then show something imaginative and original.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/350465-fall-pics-lots-pics.html
> 
> ...


Just because my dime a dozen black and tan isn't doing anything cool or amazing doesn't make my picture not worth sharing. :/ I see plenty of awesome pictures of GSDs just hanging out or playing around the house. When my dogs are gone I will be glad I took pictures of not only just the amazing moments but the little ones too. Maybe that's just the female in me talking


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Just because my dime a dozen black and tan isn't doing anything cool or amazing doesn't make my picture not worth sharing. :/ I see plenty of awesome pictures of GSDs just hanging out or playing around the house. When my dogs are gone I will be glad I took pictures of not only just the amazing moments but the little ones too. Maybe that's just the female in me talking


I feel the exact same way  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I completely agree that the GSD is one of the best looking breeds, but within the breed there is an average. Understanding that makes the almost identical threads strange to me. I'm not annoyed by it but it can make it more difficult when trying to find new and helpful information when using the "Active Topics" and "New Posts" functions. I guess that's just an accurate representation of what users most enjoy posting about and don't mind the repetition or clutter. 

And yes I'm guilty of it once myself when I first got my pup and was excited. So maybe I'm being hypocritical.



Sarah~ said:


> Just because my dime a dozen black and tan isn't doing anything cool or amazing doesn't make my picture not worth sharing.


That's my exact reason why something isn't worth sharing, heh, I guess that's the different gender perspectives. Do you care to press the envelope and post some pictures of the average looking poop that comes out of your average looking dog?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sagan said:


> That's my exact reason why something isn't worth sharing, heh, I guess that's the different gender perspectives. Do you care to press the envelope and post some pictures of the average looking poop that comes out of your average looking dog?


Why are you so focused on gender being the reason? Car forums have plenty of men posting pictures of their average looking cars and other men complimenting them.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sagan said:


> That's my exact reason why something isn't worth sharing, heh, I guess that's the different gender perspectives. Do you care to press the envelope and post some pictures of the average looking poop that comes out of your average looking dog?


No, that's a man thing, women don't like to look at poop. 

But if I did, I'd make sure he was jumping through a hoop on fire while juggling his toys while he poops to make sure it was worthy of your eyes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is completely ridiculous. 

I am not aware of an auto open function that forces people to look at the picture threads. I as an admin, use active topics with my limited time to find threads that need to be deleted, moved, and sometimes responded to, and because of my time limits have not opened a picture thread in a long time (because once I start, I like to look at all the pictures). You know how I know they are pictures? Because it says so. 

Perhaps you should draw up a spreadsheet (so manly of me to think of something like that, eh?) of posters whose dogs you think are stunning enough to be photographed, cross-referenced by posters whose photographic (or photoshop/graphic/editing/Instagram) skills meet your standards, and keep that open on your desktop so that as you browse the picture section, you can only open the ones who truly appeal to your aesthetic. Of course that would require opening the threads of new posters and dogs, so you may be exposed to lesser than, but in pursuit of perfection, this is the price. 

We used to have to (back when I posted pictures) label threads that were not of GSDs because people didn't want to "waste" all their time opening, then backing out of, a thread that contained non-GSDs (to be fair more had dial up then, we also labeled for that reason). I complied with that, but I will be darned if some people are going to make others feel poorly about their dogs, their photos, or their love of their GSDs. 

As to the gender issue, really? Perhaps it is a social skills issue. 

People, keep posting your out of focus, motion blurred, demon eyes German Shepherds of all types and looks (though if your dog is overweight, or in danger, that doesn't fly even in the pictures section so be warned ), and those who enjoy commenting, please continue to do so.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jean, no one forces one to look at pictures.

AND it's all about having GOOD MANNERS, being happy for someone who loves their dogs unconditionally.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> lol since you wanna go there i'd say that the complete opposite is more reasonable. people whos dogs get complimented in person dont need to go post pics on a forum to fish for compliments from complete strangers
> 
> i understand everyone is proud of their dogs and want to share it with the world but *at least post your dog in a candid moment or at the grand canyon or on a surf board or licking a baby or with you at the golf range or laying next to you relaxing on a beach. something picture frame worthy. a picture of a dog just sitting staring at the camera or laying down is just unimaginative and boring.* but like i said, the picture forum is made up of mostly women showing off their dogs like they show off shoes


Well thank you, oh wise one. I guess next time I'll try to follow the minimum criteria a little more closely to fit your needs of entertainment. When did we get such high maintenance posters here? No one is holding a gun to your head and demanding that you go through the picture forum.

Seriously? This thread is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Desert fox, sitting, staring at the camera


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

How boringly average  Not really, I love black GSDs. How about this?

Washed out, blurry, demon eyes, just sitting and staring at the camera. What a disgrace


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with Jean also about being a social skills issue... I mean when did it become wrong or such a inconvenience to share pictures of our "ordinary dogs" doing "ordinary things?" And I do think it has to do with social skills or manners at the upmost because my husband always thinks the dogs that I show him from here are pretty and he's not ashamed to say that, and he is apart of a car forum and he says the same thing when I told him about this ridiculous thread. Was that guys post pictures of their cars and even if he knows that that guys car isn't as pretty or nice looking at his he will at least throw a comment out because he knows that the guy loves that car probably more then anything, and he is being nice. Haha And I have had many men on here comment on maxx and have had many conversations with them, so it's not a gender thing. Lol 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think sometimes people don't know ... when .. to .. stop .. talking. The hole gets deeper and deeper. And we stand around it, waiting, shovels in hand, to fill it up.  I love dogs. That's why I'm here. If I don't have time to look at pictures that day then I don't. Sometimes I look at pictures quickly but don't have time to post a reply. Here's my universal reply to people posting pictures of their pets, "I love it. I'm so glad that we have our pets to make our lives so complete."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no.... I'm posting a picture that's not perfect in lighting! 










OH NO!!! DEMON EYES...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Sagan said:


> I completely agree that the GSD is one of the best looking breeds, but within the breed there is an average. Understanding that makes the almost identical threads strange to me. I'm not annoyed by it but it can make it more difficult when trying to find new and helpful information when using the "Active Topics" and "New Posts" functions. I guess that's just an accurate representation of what users most enjoy posting about and don't mind the repetition or clutter.
> 
> And yes I'm guilty of it once myself when I first got my pup and was excited. So maybe I'm being hypocritical.
> 
> ...



Yeesh. The real reason is because women are smart enough to ignore picture threads if they so choose.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, I love my puppy and think she is beautiful. She has faults in conformation for sure. But I find it really odd that daily on our walks total stranger slow down in their cars and call out to me how beautiful my dog is. I don't ask for these compliments... I get them unsolicited. So, I have to believe my dog is something special in looks since so many tell me so without provocation. So, Blah to Sage...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Funny, speaking of social skills, all the "obnoxious know it alls" on my ignore list are men. :thinking:


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Whoa, I didn't know this was going to be such a touchy subject. And I didn't mean to make it a 'gender' thing, I have equal issue with everyone. All I was trying to say was that the same threads over and over can clutter the stream of threads in "active topics" or "new posts". 5 of the 8 most active topics in the screenshot below are picture threads. This is often the case and for someone that is looking for helpful information it can be bothersome. Now it's pretty easy to identify by the title of it's contents, but it nonetheless clutters the screen and become cumbersome. I guess I'm just the minority here and tolerate less recycled topics.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are looking for information on specific topics, the new replies function isn't...functional... anyways. The forum listing with the specific topics is. 

If you're just surfing and hoping to come across something interesting, who gives a hoot if you have to scroll past a few picture threads?  

I for one would consider a thread like this as far more of a waste of space than a picture thread, but that's just me


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If instead, you select "New Posts" from the black-bar menu, you get a similar list, except it will list what forum the thread is in. Then you don't have to waste your precious seconds or have your sense of aesthetics insulted by clicking a horrible, brain-eating, time-wasting, universe-imploding, picture thread. 

Hope that is the kind of help you were looking for?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sagan said:


> Whoa, I didn't know this was going to be such a touchy subject. And I didn't mean to make it a 'gender' thing, I have equal issue with everyone. All I was trying to say was that the same threads over and over can clutter the stream of threads in "active topics" or "new posts". 5 of the 8 most active topics in the screenshot below are picture threads. This is often the case and for someone that is looking for helpful information it can be bothersome. Now it's pretty easy to identify by the title of it's contents, but it nonetheless clutters the screen and become cumbersome. I guess I'm just the minority here and tolerate less recycled topics.


There is that thing, what's it called?

Oh yeah. The search bar. That's what we do when we're looking for something, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We are all here for our own reasons. I prefer to read the sport/working threads, there is little activity on those lately. But I don't complain, it is what it is.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not just women who talk about their dogs... Men do too. Ever sit around with a bunch of hunters, to hear them talk their dogs, after the kill shot, sprout wings and fly out of the blind, catching the birds ever so softly and when they return to the blind the bird is plucked, stuffed and roasted. Or a friend of ours who boasts about how well his Chow baits bears back to their camp - they are a bunch of idiot city guys who lack reasonable knowledge about staying in bear country, like perhaps food should be locked away, that's what attracts bears. You are in an area where not only should your cooler be locked, it should be strung in a tree... Secretly, I hope one day the bear wins 
I don't think all dogs are beautiful, I don't think all babies are, mine looked like an alien, creeped me out for a while. Sure it can be redundant to continuously read how beautiful dogs are, or how handsome, but who cares, usually I am rushed reading picure threads and that is what pops out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I am not aware of an auto open function that forces people to look at the picture threads.


:spittingcoffee:


Haters are just jealous


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sagan said:


> Whoa, I didn't know this was going to be such a touchy subject. And I didn't mean to make it a 'gender' thing, I have equal issue with everyone. All I was trying to say was that the same threads over and over can clutter the stream of threads in "active topics" or "new posts". 5 of the 8 most active topics in the screenshot below are picture threads. This is often the case and for someone that is looking for helpful information it can be bothersome. Now it's pretty easy to identify by the title of it's contents, but it nonetheless clutters the screen and become cumbersome. I guess I'm just the minority here and tolerate less recycled topics.


I really wish this thread would just die.

It's pretty easy to skip, just don't use the Active Topics so no photo threads show up, it's been stated time and time again so I fail to see how your whining is going to change anything outside of continuing to make yourself look like a jerk

I have to say you must have known it would be a touchy subject, you know right off the bat that picture threads are popular so dissing them is going to tick off a ton of people and not just the people posting them. It's simple math really and pretty obvious

I fail to see how photos are "recycled subjects" unless the same person is literally posting thread after thread every hour with photos of the same dog every single day. Those can be annoying but that's so rare that can't be the case.

If someone is truly looking for help they are not searching through the Active Topics, they're using the search button which only picks up relevant thread or in the relevant section of the forum. If they can't figure it out then they post a thread and people answer. How again this is an issue I fail to see.

My last word on the subject is this, your only tool is a shovel right now so quit digging yourself deeper. Your justifications you've already used have been shut down already and you just keep coming up with more


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

I LOVE all those pictures!!! You guys are fun. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

To the OP, reading your first post, the first thing that came to my mind was that you have ran out of things to add or things to say on this forum, and that this HAS to be a troll post. Did you start this thread with the only intention being to start some kind of debate/argument to hear your own head roar, or does this "problem" REALLY genuinely bother you?? Im just really good at smelling a troll post. Im not even going to waste my time reading this whole thread b/c the premise of it is stupid.

Please, don't think that im calling you on this b/c im appalled by your statements, I just find it stupid that someone would even be "irritated" by something like this and you are just trolling.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Clearly then, the problem is not the pictures, but rather you as you mentioned earlier being a hypocrite also.

If the thought of people being happy with their dog and being validated in that happiness bothers you then I suggest some self reflection is in order.

It doesn't cost anything, kindness, it isn't tossing a free lunch to someone who isn't 'deserving', it's just sharing in positive energy about something we all share a love for, dogs and especially GSDs. 

sheesh. 






Sagan said:


> Whoa, I didn't know this was going to be such a touchy subject. And I didn't mean to make it a 'gender' thing, *I have equal issue with everyone*. All I was trying to say was that the same threads over and over can clutter the stream of threads in "active topics" or "new posts". 5 of the 8 most active topics in the screenshot below are picture threads. This is often the case and for someone that is looking for helpful information it can be bothersome. Now it's pretty easy to identify by the title of it's contents, but it nonetheless clutters the screen and become cumbersome. I guess I'm just the minority here and tolerate less recycled topics.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sure by looking at my posts, you can tell I am a guy. I talk about my German Shepherd all the time...He is my best friend and my buddy.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

> I really wish this thread would just die.
> 
> It's pretty easy to skip, just don't use the Active Topics so no photo threads show up, it's been stated time and time again so I fail to see how your whining is going to change anything outside of continuing to make yourself look like a jerk
> 
> ...


No, I really didn't think this was going to be a touchy subject so I am surprised that it's been taken so sensitively. 

I didn't mean that the topics are carbon copies of each other but that the concept that most of the threads that are created on this forum are really similar to each other. 

If someone is browsing for new information I think its unreasonable to expect them to use the search function. How does someone search for information that they are completely ignorant of?

"Arguments shut down"? I didn't know that this was a fight. I was just trying to start a discussion and it seems to have been met with more hostility than I could have imagined. I tried to be polite with how I phrased everything but I guess I need to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


:spittingcoffee:

What came first, the chicken or the egg? There wouldn't have been a problem if the thread wasn't opened in the first place. It was open on a sour note and just continued from there. Being upset at the women in the forum for responding is just laughable


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I will stop looking at the pretty dog pictures and go back into the kitchen and check the cookies in the oven. Musn't burn them or Mr. Testosterone will become cross that I've wasted so much time looking at pretty dog pictures instead of cleaning the house and darning his socks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I am barefoot and pregnant. Be happy about it!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


Boomer ... calm down and stop getting your jock strap in a knot!!!  You don't need to continue making sexist remarks just because you're unable to express yourself in a debate with members of the opposite sex. :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh baloney.

If the mod hadn't edited some of the language of your first post (which I did see) people would probably be even more upset. It was a thoughtless thing to post, to be blunt.





Sagan said:


> No, I really didn't think this was going to be a touchy subject so I am surprised that it's been taken so sensitively.
> 
> I didn't mean that the topics are carbon copies of each other but that the concept that most of the threads that are created on this forum are really similar to each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Several men have posted in agreement with the women here so it's not about gender.





boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

arycrest said:


> Boomer ... calm down and stop getting your jock strap in a knot!!!  You don't need to continue making sexist remarks just because you're unable to express yourself in a debate with members of the opposite sex. :wub:


:rofl:

Perhaps it's low T? I see that happens to men a lot on the television box, between taking care of my ovulating and having the vapors and what not. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sagan said:


> No, I really didn't think this was going to be a touchy subject so I am surprised that it's been taken so sensitively.
> 
> I didn't mean that the topics are carbon copies of each other but that the concept that most of the threads that are created on this forum are really similar to each other.
> 
> ...


In the end, the subject is and always be well...a dog 99.9% of the time.  

No I really don't think it's unreasonable, if my dog had an ear infection for instance what are the chances of there being a thread with the exact same symptoms as my dog and included in the thread are multiple informative answers in the Active Topics at the exact same moment I'm looking? Even something simple like "my dog is limping" does not warrant a simple cookie cutter response any more than the "my dog growls at me, is it aggression?" question.

If we took away every single photo thread there still would be such a slim chance of there being an appropriate answer for every person searching at that exact moment. The fact that the search button is so conveniently located is not a fluke nor is the fact there are multiple categories covering such a wide variety of topics  

You stated your case and people responded, yes this is a discussion (or you could say argument if you prefer). You stated your views and we (the general we) stated ours. The fact that yours was offensive to many doesn't justify it as wrong or right. You stated why you thought it wasn't, and we (again, the general we) stated why we felt it was. 

What annoys me the most personally is the fact that you've been told multiple times by multiple people that you have offended them. Rather than just back off and not post on the subject again or even better just simply state you didn't realize it was offensive and just apologize right off the bat you have continued to state the same thing. Even if you think you're right, the fact that you have continued to (perhaps inadvertently) offend people after the fact makes it even more offensive.

In the end, there is no right or wrong side in this case. To continue to push against the wave if you want to continue to coexist peacefully is useless. You can have your differing opinions without offending people, it's all in the way of stating and knowing when to talk and when to shut up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Liesje said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> 
> Haters are just jealous


I love the excuse to use these


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and they're like it's better than yours.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> If instead, you select "New Posts" from the black-bar menu, you get a similar list, except it will list what forum the thread is in. snip


True that and:
Quick Links 
Then, Today's Posts also works.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can't forget this cat! :laugh:


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

It's just you..lol...haha

But seriously. I just love dogs and there are so many beautiful dogs here. If I see it I'm going to say it and keep on saying it. If its not special to you that's your opinion and your fully entitled to think so. 


Personally I love seeing all the pictures. It really makes my day. Especially cause I'm always stuck in an office looking at a bunch of fugly human faces...lol..they're mostly family.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sorry! I love that cat!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the idea of a shoe thread - does that perpetuate the stereotype? If I had a choice of celibacy for life or pretty shoes... It would be shoes. I mean if our house caught fire, I'd probably save my husband, but I'd think hard about my shoe collection.

I'm such a chick.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Personally, the picture threads are some of my favorites on here! I love to see all the different dogs, and to me, they ARE all gorgeous!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and they're like it's better than yours.


*I could teach you, but I have to charge.*


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sagan said:


> I completely agree that the GSD is one of the best looking breeds, but within the breed there is an average. Understanding that makes the almost identical threads strange to me. I'm not annoyed by it but it can make it more difficult when trying to find new and helpful information when using the "Active Topics" and "New Posts" functions. I guess that's just an accurate representation of what users most enjoy posting about and don't mind the repetition or clutter.
> 
> And yes I'm guilty of it once myself when I first got my pup and was excited. So maybe I'm being hypocritical.
> 
> ...


We've already had a thread on that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

To the OP: If you click on "new posts" in the black bar on top of the page, it will show the latest threads and what topic they are in. So you can browse by topic that way, and avoid the "picture" topics. I don't generally visit those areas either, because my internet is buggy and a pic-heavy thread will take forever to load.

I see what you're saying about everyone oohing and aahing over mediocre pictures, but I can only guess that people are sincere in their compliments. Why else would they bother to post? Sometimes I wonder how anyone can find physical beauty in a certain dog, but apparently, they do, and it's not my concern. The only time it really makes me go "huh"? is when the dog has truly awful conformation and glaring faults, not at all harmonious to my eye. At that point I wonder if people are just being "nice", or if they really don't know what a GSD is supposed to look like. I am not going to tell them their dog is "gorgeous" because I wouldn't want the owner of the dog to get the impression that they should go breed their dog or something. Believe it or not, that's all some people want to do.

To me, though, a dog's beauty transcends the physical. If the photographer is canny (or lucky), this can come through in a photograph. But if all I see is a dog with bad conformation, I simply won't comment. My mama always told me "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all". There is a critique section, and if the dog isn't posted there, no sense in saying something that might hurt feelings. Believe it or not, some people take it personally if you say their dog is ugly.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Shade said:


> No I really don't think it's unreasonable, if my dog had an ear infection for instance what are the chances of there being a thread with the exact same symptoms as my dog and included in the thread are multiple informative answers in the Active Topics at the exact same moment I'm looking?



I think you misunderstood what I said. I said and tried to mean that someone browsing for new information about the breed is cluttered with topics that aren't very helpful. Not that they are researching a specific topic but browsing for new information they are currently unaware of. You can't search for information or a topic you are ignorant of. That's what I meant and thought I said.

I think I'm just more pragmatic than most here and not the same kind of "dog person" as everyone else.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Many evenings I'll sit and unwind and only look at pictures on this forum. I don't want to read anything...or use my brain or key board. I just want to see pictures of pretty dogs. I enjoy it. I'm glad it's there for me to see.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sagan said:


> I think you misunderstood what I said. I said and tried to mean that someone browsing for new information about the breed is cluttered with topics that aren't very helpful. Not that they are researching a specific topic but browsing for new information they are currently unaware of. You can't search for information or a topic you are ignorant of. That's what I meant and thought I said.
> 
> I think I'm just more pragmatic than most here and not the same kind of "dog person" as everyone else.


I think you don't know how to use the site properly. There are plenty of forums other than the one specifically for photos that are available for browsing. And they are listed by the date posted too...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


Ah well, only a dude would complain about something so senseless and ridiculous and think anyone would care :shrug:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.

Sorry she's so mediocre.

9/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Awe, zee plazures of zee life. Zee battales betweenst Zee sexes ahaha. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Many evenings I'll sit and unwind and only look at pictures on this forum. I don't want to read anything...or use my brain or key board. I just want to see pictures of pretty dogs. I enjoy it. I'm glad it's there for me to see.


I especially enjoy seeing pictures of the dogs we knew as puppies as they grow.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Sorry she's so mediocre.
> 
> 9/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Bwahaha!

At any rate, there IS a critique section on this forum. Perhaps the OP will be sharing his dog(s) there...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't read all the posts here. I happen to think that almost all German Shepherds are gorgeous. I have repeated constantly that I love this breed.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are two memes that fit this thread


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank God there are so many Awesome Pics of all of our Dogs on this Forum! Sure beats reading some of the rants I've read. We all love our Dogs and I haven't seen an Ugly or Odd Looking One here yet! Don't Worry, Be Happy! And GatorDog has posted the best Pic I've seen on here so far! Some of us just want to have fun with our dogs and not take ourselves too seriously. 

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


Mmmm, yes, the misogyny is strong in this one. :crazy:

I hope you think you're just being funny problem starter right now and that you are more of a decent human being to your wife/girlfriend/daughters/etc.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Ah well, only a dude would complain about something so senseless and ridiculous and think anyone would care :shrug:


hahahha the fact that this thread is 12 pages long shows that you guys DO care! i find this thread entertaining to read but some of you poor souls are salty and actually did take it personal. i mean c'mon its the internet! and i didnt complain, sagran did. i'm only here to cause trouble


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

boomer11 said:


> i'm only here to cause trouble


Sorry to ruin your fun but I believe that is called 'trolling' and it is against forum rules.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

and if you're going to take a boring pic of your dog sitting at least take one with his weiner hanging out










*WINK* *WINK*


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> lol only a forum full of women could be so up in arms about such a ridiculous subject. all the op said was some of the threads are repetitive. i said some are unimaginative. no one's dog was called ugly or told to do anything. yikes! if the op doesnt like the repetitive posts then tough luck but they were just stating their opinion. the op didnt even ask anyone to change anything. holy the estrogen is out of control in this thread!


If you think THAT was crazy, keep making sexist comments to a forum full of women


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sunflowers said:


> i especially enjoy seeing pictures of the dogs we knew as puppies as they grow.


 
oh oh oh!!! Me too!!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> and if you're going to take a boring pic of your dog sitting at least take one with his weiner hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, however, I think I remember you now?

You're either the older brother who was in the hospital not so long ago?
OR..
the younger brother of him that kept slamming the pup around and wanted the thread deleted, so older brother wouldn't see it?

Hmmm...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...p-my-5-month-pup-scares-me-6.html#post4254962


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol yes i am the older brother who's leg is currently barely working so he has nothing better to do except post on this forum and watch movies all day. and that was my younger sister. i felt pretty bad for leaving my dog with her. he treated her like a play toy because she gets all excited and flails her arms every where.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> Off topic, however, I think I remember you now?
> 
> You're either the older brother who was in the hospital not so long ago?
> OR..
> ...


Oh yeah.... I remember that thread.. pup was all happy because it shred the little brothers arm... same family huh... like I said, explains a LOT!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

shugarhey said:


> Oh yeah.... I remember that thread.. pup was all happy because it shred the little brothers or sisters arm... same family huh... like I said, explains a LOT!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay, enough fun, This is getting ridiculous. I deleted a few posts that were inappropriate and against the board rules.


----------

